# Any help greatly appreciated



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi sorry if this just looks like another pieces of spam but I’m a young designer and I’m looking for a few snowboarders to take a look at this new snowboarding tool kit that I have designed and give me a few of there thoughts on it. It would be really helpful for my evaluation of this prototype as I would be able to add any improvement that you guys deem necessary. 

Snowboarding tool

Many thanks Jason


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

Not trying to be a dick here, but what do you need 6 screw drivers for?

Bindings are completely adjustable with a #3 and sometimes some companies may have minor parts with a #2 size, but most everything on the binding is a #3.

So besides binding adjustment, what do you need a tool to carry with you for? 


Food for thought.

I'm a designer too, and I know how you can get wrapped up in the end result without realizing you are trying to solve a problem that no one actually has. That is all too commonplace in the snowboarding community.


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

Also, I'm gonna add that any leverage you get from your fingertips holding those driver heads is not going to be enough force to hold any bolt on a snowboard tight...


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

actually a lot of tools get less leverage/torque than this thing could

the weak point is actually where the bit is held by the tool


OP, i'm assuming the whole thing is plastic?

make this thing to mostly metal (specifically the part that holds the bit), and work on getting all the bits needed (3, 3pozi, 2, flat) into one little tool rather than one big puck

unnecessary weight sucks


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

If you actually make this use high grade materials. I use a Craftsman Professional #3 short screwdriver for nearly everything to do with my board/bindings because all the crap Dakine and Burton etc. make rusts and rounds out etc. 

I find it unlikely I will ever need anything more than my basic screwdriver.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

I usually bring some kind of tool with me when I ride. It stays in the car on day trips and in the cabin on longer trips. I keep it in a small travel bag with some other tuning essentials and even though I don't carry it while riding, size/weight is pretty important for packing purposes. Your tool looks huge . It may not be heavy, but the size would turn me off right away. Especially since the central hub is the biggest part and it has no real purpose. Either give the hub a secondary purpose or minimize it as much as possible. Turn the hub into a wax scraper or something. Also, given how stylish people are on the hill these days, I can't see anyone ever wearing it around their neck unless maybe you draw a clock face on it and get flava-flav to endorse it.


----------

